# so bought a new a new TT!!....



## bertiebowser11 (Mar 13, 2017)

well its diecast and from bugaria and for my model railway but its going in the paint booth tonight to go in the new grage build last weekend


----------



## bertiebowser11 (Mar 13, 2017)

so far so goooodd!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Any more pics of the railway layout or is it just pieces.
Hoggy.


----------



## bertiebowser11 (Mar 13, 2017)

still building the models mate, about 3 months in, the roof now boarded out so will be starting the build in around 4 weeks as still got a lot of models to build before start the layout.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Is it "OO" gauge ? I have an "N" gauge layout in the garage, I built a few years ago.
Hoggy.


----------



## bertiebowser11 (Mar 13, 2017)

yea 00 gauge, got some really nice old engines and carriages, never ending projects arent they but fab fun!

send me some pics of your layout!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Nice rolling stock. I will sort some pics of mine out.
Hoggy.


----------



## bertiebowser11 (Mar 13, 2017)

love to see!


----------



## bertiebowser11 (Mar 13, 2017)

for when we get a loft extension http://www.warwickshirerailways.com/lms ... tr1310.htm


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Here you go.Hope you like 


















































Hoggy.


----------



## bertiebowser11 (Mar 13, 2017)

Utterly utterly fabulous! Very impressive, where did you find the backdrop? have you tried the motion sensor audi devices for the loco's? been getting a lot of advice from our local place at trago who have a huge layout, ive just ordered some street lamps and sound downloads... you should visit our local one in devon if you love good layouts https://locoyard.com/2013/08/11/trago-m ... l-railway/


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Thankyou. 
Nothing authentic or sophisticated, just a model railway layout. All illuminated etc & approx 5ft x 3ft
I made it many years ago, I believe it is all Peco equipment. Scalectrix power supply & I made the controllers.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi BertieB, That Trago Mills layout is very impressive 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

this is posted in the wrong section - you've bought yourself a MK3, but I'll let it slip... because that railway is awesome! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Vanu said:


> this is posted in the wrong section - you've bought yourself a MK3, but I'll let it slip... because that railway is awesome! [smiley=cheers.gif]


Hi Vanu, [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Moved to Off Topic.  
Hoggy.


----------

